# :: ECS Tuning :: Annual ECS Tuning Holiday Sale and Holiday Give-A-Way !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*ECS is happy to announce our 2008 Holiday Sale and Holiday Give-A-Way !!!*
Starting on Thanksgiving Day (11.27.08), save on nearly *2000* products across the site with savings up to *40%* !!! Products from ECS, FK, Forge, Schwaben, Ziza and more will be on sale from now through the new year!
To view items on sale for your specific make and model, choose your vehicle from the application drop down menu and click the "On Sale" link for a complete selection of products on sale specific to your application.
Any order placed between 11.27.08 and 1.1.09 will automatically be entered into our *ECS Customer Appreciation Holiday Give-A-Way* for a chance to win a *$25 ECS Tuning Gift Card*. We will be announcing *48 weekly winners* every Friday at Noon and giving away over *$6000* in gift cards !!! 
No purchase is necessary to enter. To enter without making a purchase, click the Holiday Give-A-Way image above and fill out our online questionnaire to enter into the Give-A-Way, an email will be sent out with your ticket number and we will provide a link for the first group of 48 winners to claim their prize on Friday, December 5th.
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *Click here for the 2008 ECS Tuning Holiday Sale !!!*
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *Click here for the 2008 ECS Tuning Holiday Give-A-Way Entry Form !!!*


----------

